# Vape King E-liquids 3MG



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/15)

We are pleased to announce that as from Friday 03 July all your favorite Vape King E-liquids will be available in 3MG

The strengths available will now be as follows:

0MG
3MG
6MG
12MG
18MG on request.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## EchoZA (2/7/15)

Thank you so much


----------



## MunG (6/7/15)

I got some today !

And Thank you ! 3 Mg makes world of difference in the smoothness, also helps cutting back on the Nic.


----------

